# UNIQUES 3rd Annual bike & pedal show all INDOOR



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

2014 show will be all indoor with a earlier move in time and free bowling or shoe rental with registration MARCH 23 2014


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sickkkk if I'm good n everyone goes good ill b there


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Sickkkk if I'm good n everyone goes good ill b there


 if it comes out the way we vision it ..... It's gonna be something to talk about ....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

YOU KNOW THE TOPDOGS B.C. WILL BE THERE...TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> YOU KNOW THE TOPDOGS B.C. WILL BE THERE...RO SUPPORT THE HOMIES...


Thanks g we appreciate the support


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

PREMIER will be there again.. But maybe I'll take my bike that hasn't been out in years...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78mc said:


> PREMIER will be there again.. But maybe I'll take my bike that hasn't been out in years...


Kool... It's gonna be a good one


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Looking forward to this one.....are u making event shirts?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Looking forward to this one.....are u making event shirts?


Not sure but are up for suggestions


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES EAST LA BE THERE


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES EAST LA BE THERE


SEE YOU THERE PJ...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES EAST LA BE THERE


Man am exited n it's still a long way to go


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Gta start getting the bikes ready.....this years show was badass....so next year will be even better....props to my homie short dog and Uniques.....and of course all the people that showed.....see u guys next year


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Gta start getting the bikes ready.....this years show was badass....so next year will be even better....props to my homie short dog and Uniques.....and of course all the people that showed.....see u guys next year


Thanks g .. Every year we trying to do just a lil better then the year before


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> SEE YOU THERE PJ...


See u there bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Man am exited n it's still a long way to go


Time going to fly by fast


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Time going to fly by fast


There will be a price for Pre reg n a different price for day of show


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> See u there bro


TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> There will be a price for Pre reg n a different price for day of show


Nice....lets do this


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Nice....lets do this


He'll yea!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


X2 got to make the show this year


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

96tein said:


> X2 got to make the show this year


Hope u do n spread the word ..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

96tein said:


> X2 got to make the show this year


Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Bump


Ttt


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

It will be show time in no time....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> It will be show time in no time....


Don't say that lol


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Don't say that lol


Gna be firme tho.....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Gna be firme tho.....


Hope so....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Gna be firme tho.....


Hope so....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Gna be firme tho.....


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


TTT


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Flyers soon?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

78mc said:


> Flyers soon?


x78.....I'm hanging this years flier in the man cave(garage)


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

I will be there and hopefully bust out a new bike too


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

GOODTIMES SO CAL. WILL DEFINITLY BE THERE


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the support you guys show us it means a lot to us....3rd annual show is a show you dont want to miss


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UNIQUES said:


> Thanks a lot for the support you guys show us it means a lot to us....3rd annual show is a show you dont want to miss


It's the super show of bikes in my opinion.....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78mc said:


> Flyers soon?


Pre flyers will be out soon..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> x78.....I'm hanging this years flier in the man cave(garage)


I got a few mini poster size ones left from this years


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> I will be there and hopefully bust out a new bike too


Can't wait to see it


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LopezCustoms said:


> GOODTIMES SO CAL. WILL DEFINITLY BE THERE


Good looking out GT. u guys got some sick ass bikes n pedals


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> Thanks a lot for the support you guys show us it means a lot to us....3rd annual show is a show you dont want to miss


Couldn't of said it any better


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> It's the super show of bikes in my opinion.....


We only hope we can make it better each year


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Man sounds like this years computiton gonna be fierce


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> :thumbsup:


Is it march yet??


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Is it march yet??


TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Got a bike and pedal car busting out for this show. Be on the look out!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> Got a bike and pedal car busting out for this show. Be on the look out!!!


So I heard lol kool can't wait


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

Seen the spread in Lowrider Magazine. Looks like a good show. I think it's bad ass you guys are starting this. Bikes and kid rides don't always get the love at car shows. Specially 12inch bikes. Ima try to make the trip for 2014 show. Bike show and bowling, gonna be nice.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

My95Fleety said:


> Seen the spread in Lowrider Magazine. Looks like a good show. I think it's bad ass you guys are starting this. Bikes and kid rides don't always get the love at car shows. Specially 12inch bikes. Ima try to make the trip for 2014 show. Bike show and bowling, gonna be nice.


That's a clean bike .. Hope u do make it if not spread the word to friends .. Any question feel free to pm me


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

My95Fleety said:


> Seen the spread in Lowrider Magazine. Looks like a good show. I think it's bad ass you guys are starting this. Bikes and kid rides don't always get the love at car shows. Specially 12inch bikes. Ima try to make the trip for 2014 show. Bike show and bowling, gonna be nice.


One my members has one of these for sale or trade all og


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> That's a clean bike .. Hope u do make it if not spread the word to friends .. Any question feel free to pm me


 One of my homies is busting out new 12inch bike for the Vegas super show. Ima tell him about it and try to make the trip for your show next year and take both bikes. Theres ALOT of bikes here in vegas. When you guys have the flyer i will def share it.


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> One my members has one of these for sale or trade all og


how much? what is he looking for to trade? any pics?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

My95Fleety said:


> how much? what is he looking for to trade? any pics?


Not sure pm and ill give u his number


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

My95Fleety said:


> One of my homies is busting out new 12inch bike for the Vegas super show. Ima tell him about it and try to make the trip for your show next year and take both bikes. Theres ALOT of bikes here in vegas. When you guys have the flyer i will def share it.


Kool thanks working on Pre flyers now n will pass them out in Vegas like I did last year


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


Pre flyers!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Pre flyers!!


M

Can someone repost these pics were everyone can see them


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Pre flyers!!


TTT


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


>


Thanks homie much love


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


>


TTT


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

_*"The Closer"*_ will be attending


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> _*"The Closer"*_ will be attending


That's right


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


>


Keep this topic hot !!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Keep this topic hot !!


Yes sir....keep it at the top!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTMFT


Thanks guys


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

All in door....bigger and better....can't go wrong......T T T!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> All in door....bigger and better....can't go wrong......T T T!!!


Lets she if we over flow to outside lol


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

BLUEDREAM will be attending with new upgrades coming soon , took first last year TTT !


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB PROUDLY INVITES YOU TO OUR 4TH ANNUAL BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW SATURDAY SEP 14 , 2013 ROLL-IN TIME 6AM-10AM SHOW FROM 10AM-4PM. VENDOR SPOTS AVAILABLE CONTACT JOE AT (714) 709-1743,OR RUBEN AT (951) 842-8257 FOR MORE INFO. SO COME OUT AND BRING THE FAMILY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS NO DRAMA LEAVE THE ATTITUDES AT HOME!!!! ALSO BEST OF SHOW $100 AND CLUB PARTICIPATION IS ALSO $100 GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES AND MUSIC SO COME OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB PROUDLY INVITES YOU TO OUR 4TH ANNUAL BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW SATURDAY SEP 14 , 2013 ROLL-IN TIME 6AM-10AM SHOW FROM 10AM-4PM. VENDOR SPOTS AVAILABLE CONTACT JOE AT (714) 709-1743,OR RUBEN AT (951) 842-8257 FOR MORE INFO. SO COME OUT AND BRING THE FAMILY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS NO DRAMA LEAVE THE ATTITUDES AT HOME!!!! ALSO BEST OF SHOW $100 AND CLUB PARTICIPATION IS ALSO $100 GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES AND MUSIC SO COME OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN!!!


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


>


TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!


TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=478742852197784


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=478742852197784


Check out this years bike show video


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

My95Fleety said:


> TTT


Thanks


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> Bump


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> Bump


X2


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:drama:cant wait,will ck uniques out that day!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lets keep this show at the top...badass bike show...can't come soon enough


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> :drama:cant wait,will ck uniques out that day!!!


Watcha!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Lets keep this show at the top...badass bike show...can't come soon enough


Thanks g .. Hope we can make it just as good as last year


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

sAVE ME A 10X10 LOL


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> sAVE ME A 10X10 LOL


Kool


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> sAVE ME A 10X10 LOL


Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

​TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks g .. Hope we can make it just as good as last year


It's going to be better....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> It's going to be better....


Hope so


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TOPDOGS WILL BE THERE AGAIN TO REPRESENT AND SUPPORT THE UNIQUES FAMILY...!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> TOPDOGS WILL BE THERE AGAIN TO REPRESENT AND SUPPORT THE UNIQUES FAMILY...!!


Thanks TOP DOGS we glad u all can come down..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> TOPDOGS WILL BE THERE AGAIN TO REPRESENT AND SUPPORT THE UNIQUES FAMILY...!!


TTT


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT for big bad UNIQUES!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

el peyotero said:


> TTT for big bad UNIQUES!


Thanks g.. How u been


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT !!!


Thanks bro TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP !!!


Who's rolling deep next year...?


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Qvo short dog...keep pushing it...you might need two buildings for next years show....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Qvo short dog...keep pushing it...you might need two buildings for next years show....


That would be sick....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP !!!


Thanks Latin luxury....


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Richiecool69elka said:


> :nicoderm:


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

I will be out there with Heartbreaker :thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

d1ulove2h8 said:


> I will be out there with Heartbreaker :thumbsup:


Sweet post a pic ..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

d1ulove2h8 said:


> I will be out there with Heartbreaker :thumbsup:


My bad pic showed up after I sent that .. But nice


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

d1ulove2h8 said:


> I will be out there with Heartbreaker :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

d1ulove2h8 said:


> I will be out there with Heartbreaker :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP !!!


X2


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!! CAN'T WAIT FOR A GOOD SHOW IN THE I.E.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT KEEP THIS ON TOP !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!! CAN'T WAIT FOR A GOOD SHOW IN THE I.E.


Thanks n yes please keep on top


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

d1ulove2h8 said:


> TTT!!!!


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Nice....lets do this


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT[/QUOTE TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

96tein said:


> X2 got to make the show this year


Good looking out 96tein gonna be different ... Please help spread the word working on final flyers hopefully by nov


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Good looking out 96tein gonna be different ... Please help spread the word working on final flyers hopefully by nov


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

KEEP THIS ON TOP FOR KIDS !!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> Bump


Double bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> TTT


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> KEEP THIS ON TOP FOR KIDS !!!


Before we know it ... It will be show time again


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Before we know it ... It will be show time again


Ain't that the truth....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Ain't that the truth....


Should be in Vegas to pass out flyers


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Should be in Vegas to pass out flyers


TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice meeting you bro. Let me know when you get the pre reg started and we will see you at the show.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Nice meeting you bro. Let me know when you get the pre reg started and we will see you at the show.


Will do and a pleasure meeting u to ..


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTT !


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> TTT !


Thanks


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks


Trt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Bump


Thanks lil homie


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Bump


TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

can u send us some pre reg forms


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> can u send us some pre reg forms


As soon as I print them I will post it up


----------



## K.I.D.S PHOTOGRAPHY (Oct 8, 2012)

you know K.I.D.S PHOTOGRAPHY will be there as a vendor and getting some shots of many different bikes nd this just a picture of work ive done hope to meet some new people


----------



## K.I.D.S PHOTOGRAPHY (Oct 8, 2012)

just another piece of my work that ill be having there displayed my lowrider bike "the wild flower"


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

K.I.D.S PHOTOGRAPHY said:


> you know K.I.D.S PHOTOGRAPHY will be there as a vendor and getting some shots of many different bikes nd this just a picture of work ive done hope to meet some new people
> 
> View attachment 839138


Kool thanks for the support


----------



## K.I.D.S PHOTOGRAPHY (Oct 8, 2012)

NO PROBLEM SHORTY


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat up......bump this ttmft


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

K.I.D.S PHOTOGRAPHY said:


> NO PROBLEM SHORTY


Thanks again


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> Wat up......bump this ttmft


Thanks g ... Time will come by fast


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

K.I.D.S PHOTOGRAPHY said:


> NO PROBLEM SHORTY


TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT FOR THE KIDS !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT FOR THE KIDS !!!


Thanks LL


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT..CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE...!!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT FOR KIDS MY KIDS WILL BE TO SUPPORT THIS !!!!


----------



## rana (Nov 6, 2013)

alaa and good great post keep it up !
http://www.lipog3garciniafacts.com/


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT FOR KIDS MY KIDS WILL BE TO SUPPORT THIS !!!!


TTT


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> TTT..


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> TTT..


TTT


----------



## ninavikey (Nov 17, 2013)

a great thump a for this post and a bookmark this site now .keep it up


----------



## ninavikey (Nov 17, 2013)

a great thump a for this post and a bookmark this site now .keep it up


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ninavikey said:


> a great thump a for this post and a bookmark this site now .keep it up


TTT n thanks


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:bump...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:bump...


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


Vendor and sponsor spots avalibe hit me up for more info 9512305118


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Vendor and sponsor spots avalibe hit me up for more info 9512305118


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT !!!


TTT


----------



## arturo lopez (Feb 9, 2006)

memories oc &SD WILL BE THERE HELL YEAA HOMIES


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

arturo lopez said:


> View attachment 913122
> memories oc &SD WILL BE THERE HELL YEAA HOMIES


Good looking out memories bc


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

arturo lopez said:


> View attachment 913122
> memories oc &SD WILL BE THERE HELL YEAA HOMIES


Bump


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Can you send me a pre-reg forum


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78mc said:


> Can you send me a pre-reg forum


Soon as I finish them I'll post them up


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Vendor and sponsor spots avalibe hit me up for more info 9512305118


Ttt


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Soon as I finish them I'll post them up


Cool.. Thanks bro


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78mc said:


> Cool.. Thanks bro


No problem bro n thanks Latin luxury for the bump


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Omobc (Jul 23, 2012)

Is there going to be awards for the mild custom catagorie?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Omobc said:


> Is there going to be awards for the mild custom catagorie?


Yes we do og st mild semi full rad 1 2 3 for most catogories here's this past years show http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/1309_uniques_annual_bike_and_pedal_show/


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 939882


Thanks bro


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Omobc said:


> Is there going to be awards for the mild custom catagorie?


TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

​BUMP....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> ​BUMP....


Thanks g TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks g TTT


TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP IT FOR THE KID'S !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP IT FOR THE KID'S !!!


We planning on having more things for the kids to do .....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> We planning on having more things for the kids to do .....


X2 bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> X2 bump


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP IT FOR THE KID'S !!!


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> View attachment 966994


ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> View attachment 966994


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> He'll yea!!


ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> View attachment 967034


I will get these out to the members. Thanks homie.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I will get these out to the members. Thanks homie.


No problem g.. Hope to see u guys ..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I will get these out to the members. Thanks homie.


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

96tein said:


> X2 got to make the show this year


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I will get these out to the members. Thanks homie.


Let's keep this to the top


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> No problem g.. Hope to see u guys ..


We will defiantly be there with some nice bikes.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT BUMP !!!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> We will defiantly be there with some nice bikes.


Kool can't wait ..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT BUMP !!!!!


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Kool can't wait ..


Who's ready for this show ?


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Who's ready for this show ?


TTT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> T
> T
> T


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> T
> T
> T


Bump


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

GOODTIMES getting ready!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> GOODTIMES getting ready!


Roll call up date ..
So far we got 
Memories BC
Latin Bombas BC 
Viejitos BC 
L.A Rydazs BC 
Impressions BC 
Top Dogs BC 
Latins Finest BC 
Latin luxury BC 
Classic Memories BC 
Outsiders BC 909 kreationZ BC 
Slow lane Familia BC
Thee Artistic's BC
Cali style BC 
GOODTIMES BC 
.........who esle rolling this year . Tag ur friends members repost let's get this cracking everyone


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

CASH PRIZES??


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

southsandiego said:


> CASH PRIZES??


Not this year g.. We aiming for next year..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Roll call up date ..
So far we got 
Memories BC
Latin Bombas BC 
Viejitos BC 
L.A Rydazs BC 
Impressions BC 
Top Dogs BC 
Latins Finest BC 
Latin luxury BC 
Classic Memories BC 
Outsiders BC
909 kreationZ BC 
Slow lane Familia BC
Thee Artistic's BC
Cali style BC 
Goodtimes BC 
Gomez family OC
.........who esle rolling this year . Tag ur friends members repost let's get this cracking everyonE


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

20" STREET "THE CLOSER" Tee's DESIGNS


----------



## 702 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sick hope the wifey and i can make it hopefully I can get one of these projects finish before then. TTT


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Roll call up date ..
> So far we got
> Memories BC
> Latin Bombas BC
> ...


LegionS BC


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> 20" STREET "THE CLOSER" Tee's DESIGNS


Sick!! Any pics?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

702 said:


> Sick hope the wifey and i can make it hopefully I can get one of these projects finish before then. TTT


Hope you all can make it pm me ur adrress I'll send some pre regs


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Roll call up date ..
So far we got
Memories BC
Latin Bombas BC
Viejitos BC
L.A Rydazs BC
Impressions BC
Top Dogs BC
Latins Finest BC
Latin luxury BC
Classic Memories BC
Outsiders BC
909 kreationZ BC
Slow lane Familia BC
Thee Artistic's BC
Cali style BC
Goodtimes BC
Gomez family OC
LegionS BC 
.........who esle rolling this year . Tag ur friends members repost let's get this cracking everyonE


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

702 said:


> Sick hope the wifey and i can make it hopefully I can
> Roll call up date ..
> So far we got
> Memories BC
> ...


Gonna be discounts on bowling food n beer for the adults face painting jumpers model car hoop off 3 djs live models to pose with n plenty of venders but most of all kids with there custom builds n big kids


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Gonna be discounts on bowling food n beer for the adults face painting jumpers model car hoop off 3 djs live models to pose with n plenty of venders but most of all kids with there custom builds n big kids


 #Uniques3rd#annualbike&pedalshow# Crenshaw_sundays# The Dream promotions# Jojo devotions# Dj Tunes# Funk Fellas# will all be in the house for this event.. Roll call up date ..
So far we got
Memories BC
Latin Bombas BC
Viejitos BC
L.A Rydazs BC
Impressions BC
Top Dogs BC
Latins Finest BC
Latin luxury BC
Classic Memories BC
Outsiders BC
909 kreationZ BC
Slow lane Familia BC
Thee Artistic's BC
Cali style BC
Goodtimes BC
Gomez family OC
LegionS BC 
Lo Nuestro BC. who esle rolling this year . Tag ur friends members repost let's get this cracking everyone

Gonna be discounts on bowling food n beer for the adults face painting jumpers model car hoop off 3 djs live models to pose with n plenty of venders but most of all kids with there custom builds


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Roll call up date ..
> So far we got
> Memories BC
> Latin Bombas BC
> ...


Bump


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

78mc said:


> LegionS BC


See you and lil Orlando there my fellow 805 riders


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> See you and lil Orlando there my fellow 805 riders


Kool kool thanks for the support


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Kool kool thanks for the support


 #Uniques3rd#annualbike&pedalshow# Crenshaw_sundays# The Dream promotions# Jojo devotions# Dj Tunes# Funk Fellas# will all be in the house for this event.. Roll call up date ..
So far we got


Memories BC
Latin Bombas BC
Viejitos BC
L.A Rydazs BC
Impressions BC
Top Dogs BC
Latins Finest BC
Latin luxury BC
Classic Memories BC
Outsiders BC
909 kreationZ BC
Slow lane Familia BC
Thee Artistic's BC
Cali style BC
Goodtimes BC
Gomez family OC
LegionS BC 
Lo Nuestro BC 
Street Style BC 
Street Kings BC 


who esle rolling this year . Tag ur friends members repost let's get this cracking everyone

Gonna be discounts on bowling food n beer for the adults face painting jumpers model car hoop off 3 djs live models to pose with n plenty of venders but most of all kids with there custom builds


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> See you and lil Orlando there my fellow 805 riders


See you there bro.. Maybe I'll take my old bike.:drama:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

#Uniques3rd#annualbike&pedalshow# Crenshaw_sundays# The Dream promotions# Jojo devotions# Dj Tunes# Funk Fellas# will all be in the house for this event.. 

Roll call up date ..
So far we got


Memories BC
Latin Bombas BC
Viejitos BC
L.A Rydazs BC
Impressions BC
Top Dogs BC
Latins Finest BC
Latin luxury BC
Classic Memories BC
Outsiders BC
909 kreationZ BC
Slow lane Familia BC
Thee Artistic's BC
Cali style BC
Goodtimes BC
Gomez family OC
LegionS BC 
Lo Nuestro BC. 
Street Style BC 
Street Kings BC 
TemptationOC BC
Ontario Classic BC 


who esle rolling this year . Tag ur friends members repost let's get this cracking everyone

Gonna be discounts on bowling food n beer for the adults face painting jumpers model car hoop off 3 djs live models to pose with n plenty of venders but most of all kids with there custom builds


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

PM Sent.Can I get a Pre Reg? Thanks


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Richiecool69elka said:


> PM Sent.Can I get a Pre Reg? Thanks


Got it n pre regs are now in . Pm ur info address name club


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> Pm sent


Got it


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Got it n pre regs are now in . Pm ur info address name club


Get ur pre regs


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Can't wait it's going to be a great show for the kids !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> Can't wait it's going to be a great show for the kids !!!


Sure hope so


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

3 djs will be in the mix.. Funk fellas , dj tunes , Jojo devotions . All in the house 
Roll call up date ..
So far we got


Memories BC
Latin Bombas BC
Viejitos BC
L.A Rydazs BC
Impressions BC
Top Dogs BC
Latins Finest BC
Latin luxury BC
Classic Memories BC
Outsiders BC
909 kreationZ BC
Slow lane Familia BC
Thee Artistic's BC
Cali style BC
Goodtimes BC
Gomez family OC
LegionS BC
Lo Nuestro BC.
Street Style BC
Street Kings BC
TemptationOC BC
Ontario Classic BC
Socios BC


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> View attachment 1016305
> 3 djs will be in the mix.. Funk fellas , dj tunes , Jojo devotions . All in the house
> Roll call up date ..
> So far we got
> ...


May have to make it a out door and indoor show


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> View attachment 1016305
> 3 djs will be in the mix.. Funk fellas , dj tunes , Jojo devotions . All in the house
> Roll call up date ..
> So far we got
> ...


 

Memories BC
Latin Bombas BC
Viejitos BC
L.A Rydazs BC
Impressions BC
Top Dogs BC
Latins Finest BC
Latin luxury BC
Classic Memories BC
Outsiders BC
909 kreationZ BC
Slow lane Familia BC
Thee Artistic's BC
Cali style BC
Goodtimes BC
Gomez family OC
LegionS BC
Lo Nuestro BC.
Street Style BC
Street Kings BC
TemptationOC BC
Ontario Classic BC
Socios BC


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTT for a good show !


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> TTT for a good show !


Thanks .. Looks like it's gonna turn into a indoor outdoor show


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks .. Looks like it's gonna turn into a indoor outdoor show


Sounds good


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Will be sending out by Wednesday .. If u haven't sent me ur address get at me before Tuesday


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> View attachment 1017714
> 
> Will be sending out by Wednesday .. If u haven't sent me ur address get at me before Tuesday


Just around the corner


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt ill be there shorty


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Latin luxury B.C. will be there to support


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ttt ill be there shorty


Thanks bro


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> Latin luxury B.C. will be there to support


That's right Latin luxury


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> Latin luxury B.C. will be there to support


Almost here


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Almost here


Bump


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Blue94cady said:


> TTT!!!!


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT !!!!


Thanks Latin luxury for the bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT !!!!


TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Any time but let keep this on top !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> Any time but let keep this on top !!!!


TTT


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

What's the move in time and times of show?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

My95Fleety said:


> What's the move in time and times of show?


Move in as early as sat . Show from 1030-330


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Move in as early as sat . Show from 1030-330


Whats Going On With The Pre Reg? I Havent Recieved Mine..:biggrin:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Whats Going On With The Pre Reg? I Havent Recieved Mine..:biggrin:


Sorry bro been getting out work late barely got the stars today send out bout 80 the rest will be on Sunday


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Sorry bro been getting out work late barely got the stars today send out bout 80 the rest will be on Sunday


No Problem..Thanks


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Richiecool69elka said:


> No Problem..Thanks


Thank you all for your support


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

DO WE GOT TO PRE-REG?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> DO WE GOT TO PRE-REG?


It's really recommended to plus 20$ bikes 15$ pedals day of show 15$ bikes 10$pedals prereg


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

$2 hot dogs
$3.50 imported draft beer
$2.50 domestic draft beer
$2 bowling and 3.50 shoe rental with bike and pedal car entry
There will be 3djs playing at the event in diffrent locatoons
Face painting for the kids and jumper

There will also be a move in for interested on saturday from 5pm to 12 am
Please no outside food

From the responce were getting we are goin to have a indoor and outdoor show just to accomodate every club
Thanks to everybodys support we really apreciate it


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> $2 hot dogs
> $3.50 imported draft beer
> $2.50 domestic draft beer
> $2 bowling and 3.50 shoe rental with bike and pedal car entry
> ...


TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT !!!!


Yup yupttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Sorry bro been getting out work late barely got the stars today send out bout 80 the rest will be on Sunday


Got My Forms Today.Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Got My Forms Today.Thanks:thumbsup:


Kool thanks for the support


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Form is in the mail..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78mc said:


> Form is in the mail..


Kool thanks 78mc


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

HOW DO WE GET A PRE-REG FORM


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> HOW DO WE GET A PRE-REG FORM


Text me ur address name club 9512305118


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

I got mine I'm gonna pass me out to my chapter tomorrow


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> I got mine I'm gonna pass me out to my chapter tomorrow


Thanks g a lot we really appricate the support


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll get u a count tomorrow


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> I'll get u a count tomorrow


Thanks


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks


Last of the pre regs forms all sent out.. Thank you all for your support and we will see you soon


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

We will also be having a sound system competition... so if you think you have a loud sound system on your bike make shure your ready on march 23rd


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> We will also be having a sound system competition... so if you think you have a loud sound system on your bike make shure your ready on march 23rd


TTT


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Last of the pre regs forms all sent out.. Thank you all for your support and we will see you soon


 TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> We will also be having a sound system competition... so if you think you have a loud sound system on your bike make shure your ready on march 23rd


Early morning bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

UNIQUES said:


> We will also be having a sound system competition... so if you think you have a loud sound system on your bike make shure your ready on march 23rd


Coo I will put the DJ on my son bike lol BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> Coo I will put the DJ on my son bike lol BUMP TTT !!!


That's right


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

T T T


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> T T T


Update on roll call 


Memories BC
Latin Bombas BC
Viejitos BC
L.A Rydazs BC
Impressions BC
Top Dogs BC
Latins Finest BC
Latin luxury BC
Classic Memories BC
Outsiders BC
909 kreationZ BC
Slow lane Familia BC
Thee Artistic's BC
Cali style BC
Goodtimes BC
Gomez family OC
LegionS BC
Lo Nuestro BC.
Street Style BC
Street Kings BC
TemptationOC BC
Ontario Classic BC
Socios BC
Bajitos BC


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

Dia De Los Muertos II in the house :thumbsup: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Alexp59 said:


> Dia De Los Muertos II in the house :thumbsup: :biggrin: TTT


Post a pic


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> Pm sent


Got it


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Alexp59 said:


> Dia De Los Muertos II in the house :thumbsup: :biggrin: TTT


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Widow maker in the house


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Widow maker in the house


Did you get the pre regs I mailed lil homie


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Widow maker in the house


Any one need pre regs still


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Any one need pre regs still


TTMFT


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

:biggrin:TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Alexp59 said:


> :biggrin:TTT


Please send in all pre regs by feb 28th..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Please send in all pre regs by feb 28th..


Please send out all pre regs by feb 28th


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:BUMP....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:BUMP....


Pre reg dead line feb 28th


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

:thumbsup: ready homies for the bike show


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Alexp59 said:


> :thumbsup: ready homies for the bike show


That is one amazing creation g!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Alexp59 said:


> :thumbsup: ready homies for the bike show


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


Pre reg deadline feb 28th


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Roll call update..... Hope I didn't miss anyone.... Don't forget to send in those pre regs before feb 28th 
Latin Bombas BC
Viejitos BC
L.A Rydazs BC
Impressions BC
Top Dogs BC
Latins Finest BC
Latin luxury BC
Classic Memories BC
Outsiders BC
909 kreationZ BC
Slow lane Familia BC
Thee Artistic's BC
Cali style BC
Goodtimes BC
Gomez family OC
LegionS BC
Lo Nuestro BC.
Gangs to Grace BC 
Street Style BC
Street Kings BC
TemptationOC BC
Ontario Classic BC
Socios BC
Bajitos BC
Klasikos BC


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> T
> T
> T


Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump TTT !!!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES said:


> $2 hot dogs
> $3.50 imported draft beer
> $2.50 domestic draft beer
> $2 bowling and 3.50 shoe rental with bike and pedal car entry
> ...


T
T
T


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT :drama:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Who's ready

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Who's ready
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Who's ready
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I am I'll be there with my daughter Lil tiger


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Who's ready
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I just finish putting my son's bike back together...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn it....sound like its gna be another badass show....see you guys there


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

I hope so


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Just a weeks away


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

pre regs already sent by a few clubs-- were your club ?? 14796 van gogh Ave Moreno Valley ca92553 or text me for any info or call 9512305118


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Who's ready
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 I'll be out there with 2 new builds


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> View attachment 1090433
> View attachment 1090433
> pre regs already sent by a few clubs-- were your club ?? 14796 van gogh Ave Moreno Valley ca92553 or text me for any info or call 9512305118


 how much is reg day of show?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

20$ bikes 15$ pedals n special interest but can't promise a spot day of


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT let's keep this to the top til the show is here


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT let's keep this to the top til the show is here


Wut up big dog....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Just trying to get this show ready wut with u g?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Chillin...looking forward to the show


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTFT!!! Badass show


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT let's keep this to the top til the show is here


TXT SENT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Simon


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

What up uniques i need a pre reg.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

What up hellboy text me your info 9512305118


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What's up, Socios b.c. Will be there with four bikes.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Sugar rush will be there


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> What's up, Socios b.c. Will be there with four bikes.


Damn....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Damn....


I know, we wanted to bring more but maybe next year we can bring more.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Maybe ill take clown confusion too should i


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Bring clown confusion!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes bring it lol n thank you all for your support contact me if u need numbers for rooms


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I know, we wanted to bring more but maybe next year we can bring more.


You guys have the trailer just take bare minimum display more bikes.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

96tein said:


> You guys have the trailer just take bare minimum display more bikes.


There might be more bikes coming to the show but those will be last minute entries. Plenty of room in the trailer for bikes and displays but not everyone can make it to the show.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Yes bring it lol n thank you all for your support contact me if u need numbers for rooms


Send me a pm bro. We're going to need a room.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> There might be more bikes coming to the show but those will be last minute entries. Plenty of room in the trailer for bikes and displays but not everyone can make it to the show.


Looking forward to meet you bro it's gonna be a good show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

INKEDUP said:


> Looking forward to meet you bro it's gonna be a good show


Yup yup. I can't wait to meet everyone


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

We can just register at the show right ? , that's what I Did last year


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

So far sugar rush and clown confusion will be there


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

You can but can't promise you will get inside


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> There might be more bikes coming to the show but those will be last minute entries. Plenty of room in the trailer for bikes and displays but not everyone can make it to the show.


 gonna be a good show


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Getting closer.....


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

Going to try to make this show, sounds likes its going to be a good turnout.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

VENOM89 said:


> Going to try to make this show, sounds likes its going to be a good turnout.


Nnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Hahaha jk if you do I'll see you there dude.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Look like there is going to be some heavy hitters this year. This might turn into the Super Show for bikes...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

That's what I was thinking....maybe next year add sweepstakes!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Getting closer.....


lol don't remind me.. Gonna be a interesting day


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78mc said:


> Look like there is going to be some heavy hitters this year. This might turn into the Super Show for bikes...


 yea seems like it's gonna be a crazy day lol thank you all


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> That's what I was thinking....maybe next year add sweepstakes!


 if the support keeps going the way it is next year's show will be a super show with cash prizes


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbsup: you will always have the support from GOODTIMES bike club


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Got a questions for you guys .. what do u considered a average space size for a bikes display?? 9512305118 please text me your responses


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Average 6x4 

full display 8x8-10x10


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Im using one display for sugar rush and clown confusion


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Got a questions for you guys .. what do u considered a average space size for a bikes display?? 9512305118 please text me your responses


5x5 is what I use for Baloos Jungle....bikes with no display should have half a display space


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> 5x5 is what I use for Baloos Jungle....bikes with no display should have half a display space


Ok 5x5 will be a basic space to set up for bikes n pedals 10x10 will be for those that need a full display please message me if your gonna need bigger then a 5x5 thanks shorty 9512305118


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

see you all soon


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

3 more weeks!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Don't remind me lol


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Don't remind me lol


 count down begins ... 18 days to go


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT !!!!


Bump


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So you guys have move in on Saturday?


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

FINISHING UP A FEW PROJECTS, IF WE GET DONE, WILL BE THERE 2 BIKES 2KOOTERS 2 PEDAL CARS. ALLTHE WAY FROM NC SAN DIEGO. MEMBERS ONLY CC


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes sir contact me for.more info


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Amahury760 said:


> FINISHING UP A FEW PROJECTS, IF WE GET DONE, WILL BE THERE 2 BIKES 2KOOTERS 2 PEDAL CARS. ALLTHE WAY FROM NC SAN DIEGO. MEMBERS ONLY CC


kool hope so the more the better


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Still trying to finish a new bike for this show


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> Still trying to finish a new bike for this show


well hope u make it ether way


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll still be there bike will be done one way or another


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> I'll still be there bike will be done one way or another


That's right g .. good hustle


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

so this show is all indoors?


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

theres not going to be any bikes outside?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yup all indoors


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yup all indoors


thanks!


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTT


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Getting ready for the show..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> theres not going to be any bikes outside?


sorry to respond so late we had a death in the family so my fam all got together this past weekend but yes all indoor unless the numbers push pass 300 then we would have to use outside also


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> Getting ready for the show..


That's a sick line up bro


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> sorry to respond so late we had a death in the family so my fam all got together this past weekend but yes all indoor unless the numbers push pass 300 then we would have to use outside also


Sorry about your loss man! Rest in peace


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> Sorry about your loss man! Rest in peace


thanks g


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Getting ready for the show..


Damn that green one is going give my lil girls some competition. Got the seat done just need.a.few other goodies. Hope to make it out there.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Amahury760 said:


> Damn that green one is going give my lil girls some competition. Got the seat done just need.a.few other goodies. Hope to make it out there.


It's gonna be a good one I hope


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> sorry to respond so late we had a death in the family so my fam all got together this past weekend but yes all indoor unless the numbers push pass 300 then we would have to use outside also


its all good man sorry for your loss. thanks for the info


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> its all good man sorry for your loss. thanks for the info


thanks bro see u all soon


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

12 more days!


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm gonna have to spend overtime at the shop on this one!hno:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm gonna have to spend overtime at the shop on this one!hno:[/QUOTE]


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

U got some work to do g..


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


 u ready lil homie


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> u ready lil homie


Are u ready player


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Cant wait sugar rush and clown confusion on the same display...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

KrazyKutting said:


> :thumbsup:


See u soon krazy kutting


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Are u ready player


Nope but then again I am never really ready


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> Cant wait sugar rush and clown confusion on the same display...


gonna be sick


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

got quit a few clubs pre reg already but I know there's more then that coming .. 17 clubs so far pre reg n that's not even half of who confirmed there coming ... Gonna do our best to give everyone a good show .. we're not a big show or any of them big names but we trying to just bring the kids something g they can enjoy .. so thank you all again for your support


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

To the top


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> To the top


thanks bro


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Bump,, got 2 new builds almost ready to go see yall there


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Bump,, got 2 new builds almost ready to go see yall there


nice can't wait


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!


7 day count down


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

:h5::naughty:


meno97 said:


> :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1133665&stc=1&d=1395110911


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1133665&stc=1&d=1395110911


Looking good g


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't wait:naughty:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

What time is roll in on Saturday?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78mc said:


> What time is roll in on Saturday?


6pm to 11 pm


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

already pre reg ready for sat or sunday.move in hit me up for more info 9512305118


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump TTT


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> 6pm to 11 pm


Cool. Thanks bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> 6pm to 11 pm


We will see you there homie.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> We will see you there homie.


kool can't wait hope u all enjoy the show


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

What tine is move in on sunday


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Amahury760 said:


> What tine is move in on sunday


630 til 1030 but I strongly recommend early cuz bout 8 9 gets crazy


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> We will see you there homie.Cant wait to hit the best gay strip clubs out there


WTF ????


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Lil Spanks said:


> WTF ????


What was that lol


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> What was that lol


whatever he likes lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lil Spanks said:


> whatever he likes lol


That's what you and Casper like.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

I sent my pre reg last wednesday did it show up yet


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

96tein said:


> I sent my pre reg last wednesday did it show up yet


I have not seeing it g 9512305118 text me


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Ima pay day of taking 2 bikes ....


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Me too 2 bikes maybe 3 and a pedal car


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> Ima pay day of taking 2 bikes ....


right on g.. see u all soon we down to 4 days..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> Me too 2 bikes maybe 3 and a pedal car


3 days to go


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> Ttt


2 days away.. lol feels like we waiting for the new years ball to drop


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

It's that big of an event....10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1......Happy Uniques Bike Show......


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> It's that big of an event....10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1......Happy Uniques Bike Show......


Hahaha right


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

I won't show this year,but will try to go and hang out.Baloos Jungle needs some updates and my daughters bike is still getting done.like we all say....next year


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> I won't show this year,but will try to go and hang out.Baloos Jungle needs some updates and my daughters bike is still getting done.like we all say....next year


thanks for the support g


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139881&stc=1&d=1395439765


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139881&stc=1&d=1395439765


Looking good g


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Just finishing up my son's turntable..


----------



## 702 (Jun 14, 2012)

Man didn't get the engraving done in time but! Did convince the wifey to take a trip so we will see you guys there!!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Body work done painting tomorrow


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

702 said:


> Man didn't get the engraving done in time but! Did convince the wifey to take a trip so we will see you guys there!!!
> 
> 
> awesome hope u guys enjoy the show


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 1140113
> 
> 
> Body work done painting tomorrow


tight looks crazy g


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

is there a category for strollers or will they be combined with pedal cars, or will they be special interest??


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> is there a category for strollers or will they be combined with pedal cars, or will they be special interest??


got two classes for strollers category street n custom.. just til we get more strollers


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> got two classes for strollers category street n custom.. just til we get more strollers


 thats awesome man thanks for the info


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

How much to enter tomorrow, pedal car and bikes.lmk plz


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Amahury760 said:


> How much to enter tomorrow, pedal car and bikes.lmk plz


20$ bike 15$ pedal


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Just got to my hotel room. See you in a few..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Socios bike club is on it's way. See you guys in a few hours.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Socios in house.....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TOPDOGS BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE IN THE AM...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Gna be a nice show...everyone traveling be safe...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Everybody drive careful!


I need a long t-tube for a lady's frame text me if you got one for sale 8053384974 will pick up at the show


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Locked and loaded. MemberS only cc will be there in the morning.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

truck is loaded and ready to roll in the morning!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeeee


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

96tein said:


> Yeeee


see u all in a few be safe


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TOPDOGS ON THE 99 SOUTHBOUND..


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

GOODTIMES on it's way!


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Any viejitos there already ?!?!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Great show lots of bikes over 220 entries...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn bro.... Didnt see you.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Goodtimes had a GOODTIMES. Be there next year


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Good show nd everything but wtf i red a 26" street nd there wer only a 1st nd 2nd for street class nd there wers like 5 to have. A 3 place..did the judge not see them.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

You guys got pics?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Pics Please..:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

My daughter and her bike. First show


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Goodtimes ventura.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Goodtimes. Ventura


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

oneofakind said:


>


Good seeing you out there and thank you for the frame.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


Those Warren Wongs Look Good On There Mike..:nicoderm:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Whats up
oneofakind


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


>


hell boy we got a best of over all show 5 ft trophy for u


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

It was a fun show lots of nice bikes...we'll see you all next year! Thanks for everything uniques!


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

oneofakind said:


>


 really nice picture man thanks!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

On behalf of UNIQUES IE we wanna thank All of you that came out n supported us today and all does that helped with making this event what it was, from sponsors to venders to friends family and anyone esle that I can't think of at the moment .. I just didn't wanna to to sleep tonight with out saying how appreciative we are.. special thanks to all the clubs that came out my UNIQUES FAMILY and my baby girls Victoria n alana.. them 2 lil ones are my everything they've helped from day one til 5 mins ago n unloaded a fully packed truck in there pj's .. and we apologize for any delays and mess ups today .. thanks again .. Shorty uniques ie also.ly girls said thank you to everyone who bought lemonade from them


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Show was really nice.It was set up nice and was definitely bike super show status.Next year will be even better.Congrats on a job well done.This the show for to look forward to.....


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Great show Uniques. 
MemberS only cc . Had a great time, see you next year.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

oneofakind said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 1143761


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: thanks for the pic homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I didn't get home until 4am but it was still worth it to check out all the bikes and meet up with all the homies. Socios will defiantly be back next year.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

So who place n wat category !!!!!!!!!!!! Co grats to all of u guys some bad ass bikes


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I didn't get home until 4am but it was still worth it to check out all the bikes and meet up with all the homies. Socios will defiantly be back next year.


Dang how that happen, you guys pulled over or something. I dropped off mikey and walked in the door at my place by 3:15 i was only doing 90 haha


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> hell boy we got a best of over all show 5 ft trophy for u


hu... we took off cause we thought awards were all done. What show you going to next, maybe if i go we can meet up there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Kevin raul lives in galt so he had to drop off ceser first


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is what happened. I let Cesar drive when we got to Patterson. Then I fell asleep. He wakes me up and says were in Livermore. Lol


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> This is what happened. I let Cesar drive when we got to Patterson. Then I fell asleep. He wakes me up and says were in Livermore. Lol


The fuck hahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

96tein said:


> The fuck hahaha


Yea that killed probably 45 minutes


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

96tein said:


> hu... we took off cause we thought awards were all done. What show you going to next, maybe if i go we can meet up there


Az show this week


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Az show this week


Yeah i will not be there, what about the legions show in june or fresno in August.? Or even if you see shaggy before that he is always in my area


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

96tein said:


> Yeah i will not be there, what about the legions show in june or fresno in August.? Or even if you see shaggy before that he is always in my area


9512305118 hit me up


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Few pics i took.


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l592/Amahury760/CAM
00296.jpg


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Show was really nice.It was set up nice and was definitely bike super show status.Next year will be even better.Congrats on a job well done.This the show for to look forward to.....


thanks you very much we do the best we can with what we got . We try to make it a fun Event for the kids


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

That was a good location and good way to set up.....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> That was a good location and good way to set up.....


thanks again


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> Few pics i took.


 The handle on this wagon is sick


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


>


 Nice


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

What pedal car won?


----------



## natedogg84 (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't know but I know there was a lot of them that not get judged like my god sons....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

natedogg84 said:


> I don't know but I know there was a lot of them that not get judged like my god sons....


I got to go thru all the score sheets n to see if they did or not cuz the person we had help judge the pedals came late and wasn't aware he was suppose to sign n put a sticker on the card . But will differ ly look n into the whole thing next week .


----------



## tropicalpunch (Jul 14, 2008)

But you Represented well pedal car looked Great.:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> Great show lots of bikes over 220 entries...


thanks bro n thanks for coming out I got a poster for u .. send me some pics if u can via email [email protected] thank u


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> It was a fun show lots of nice bikes...we'll see you all next year! Thanks for everything uniques!


thanks bro glad u guys enjoyed and thanks for the support


----------

